# best camber setting?



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

I finally bought a set of Tein pillowball mounts for my 200 and was wondering what the best camber angle is for street use. I don't plan on autocrossing my car anytime in the near future, only some occasional fun street use and a run or two at the dragstrip. My camber is extremely negative right now and wearing the inside of the tires like crazy. I am looking for a setting to bring my tire life back to normal, but still take corners decently. Thanks in advance


----------



## blakshukvw (Dec 26, 2005)

Katana200sx said:


> I finally bought a set of Tein pillowball mounts for my 200 and was wondering what the best camber angle is for street use. I don't plan on autocrossing my car anytime in the near future, only some occasional fun street use and a run or two at the dragstrip. My camber is extremely negative right now and wearing the inside of the tires like crazy. I am looking for a setting to bring my tire life back to normal, but still take corners decently. Thanks in advance


Sounds to me like all you need is is about 1/4 to 1/2 degree neg. On a street car this should be max. You may stay around the 1/4 degree mark or less if your tire wear doesn't get better.


----------



## cozzmo (Sep 16, 2004)

i run 3/4 deg negative camber day to day. i do lots of highway driving too and my tyrewear is very very good. A good wheel alignment (i.e a person who knows what they're doing) will also help to improve tyre longjevity.

Factory setting is in the order of 1/2 degree negative if i recall correctly.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

go closer to -1/2 if you want to drag race more.. head toward -1* if you like to turn.

the more camber you have, the easier you will spin the tires since there is less rubber contacting the ground.


----------



## noneed117 (Nov 3, 2005)

While on the topic I have a 98 200 and have front and rear pillowball mounts on tein basic dampners. Wanted to know what a good camber setting would be for street use and the monthly autocross?


----------



## blakshukvw (Dec 26, 2005)

noneed117 said:


> While on the topic I have a 98 200 and have front and rear pillowball mounts on tein basic dampners. Wanted to know what a good camber setting would be for street use and the monthly autocross?


There is no way to get the desired camber setting for both track and street use. Even with camber plates. If you were to change the camber from a street setting to a track setting for the autocross, it would affect the whole alignment. Therefore you need to compromise somewhere in between. Obviously a generous amount of negative on the street can cause tire damage, but that's the tradeoff. :loser:


----------



## noneed117 (Nov 3, 2005)

Then what would be a good setting to compromise with? :loser:


----------



## af200sx/se-r (Dec 26, 2004)

noneed117 said:


> Then what would be a good setting to compromise with? :loser:


I would like to know also. But for occasional strip/street use.


----------



## blakshukvw (Dec 26, 2005)

af200sx/se-r said:


> I would like to know also. But for occasional strip/street use.


For daily driving and weekend autocross a good camber for the front is 1-1.5 degrees negative. For drag racing, you obviously want the tire to stand as straight as possible. Set your front to 1/2 or as close to that as you can. Unless you were to run a massive amount of negative, the effect the camber has will be negligible. A good suspension goes a long way to quick ET's.


----------

